# Introducing the NOVE Gemini Dual-Face Watch



## andyslo

What Sorcery is this?


----------



## FJ40seikokingturtle

Nope


----------



## Tackman

Perfect for the Ed Hardy clothing fan


----------



## Sugman

Ummmmmmm…not for me.


----------



## teckel12

JLC did this 27 years ago, and just slightly more wearable and classy.


----------



## Medusa

I like how the flip mechanism works and looks. Its a good looking piece and $880 is totally reasonable.


----------



## Moonshine Runner

What was originally quite a nice idea ends up being an unwearable watch. A case diameter of 49.2 millimeters and a lug-to-lug measurement of 60.3 millimeters, plus an angular construction of the reversible mechanism that ensures that the thing can never slide under the shirt cuff? Really?
Who is supposed to be the target group for this part? The typical Diesel "Mr. Daddy" wearer?

In the end, the thing is also not service-friendly. For a possible battery change on the cheap Ronda quartz movements (25.00 Euro retail price), at least one of the two will probably have to be removed from the case, which should drive up the price for the battery change.

All in all, well-intentioned, but not well-made.


----------



## spoolmakdays

Does this look too big on my wrist?


----------



## walt hamm

And I thought the fold over end of a NATO was bulky. Do we need to redefine a "hand cranker"? I can only imagine the folks at Invicta are kicking themselves for not coming up with the idea.


----------



## Medusa

I think this idea is a lot better than a regular dual time with two hour hands. I travel from coast to coast often and I can see the benefit of this watch having two totally separate faces. Gemini is a great name that matches the form and function. Its rare for a watch to have a well thought out name these days.

I agree with some of the Diesel or Ed Hardy comments, but its important to note that both Diesel and Ed Hardy are far more successful than a lot of watch companies. The popular Diesel brand is worth 3 Billion USD while many popular forum brands need a loan.


----------



## VictaDrappier

I was all about this watch which is like a JLC 2 face, until I found the calibre to be a Rhonda Quartz.


----------



## plohmann

Tacky.


----------



## PhantomLamb

Hideous.


----------



## MKTime

i actually rather like it - the mechanism it actually neat as hell.

unfortunately, at 49mm+, it’s a shade too large for me. If it were even 44-45mm, I could consider it. 41-42 would be ideal, but nearly 50? Well, I don’t own any Invictas… so…


----------



## teckel12

VictaDrappier said:


> I was all about this watch which is like a JLC 2 face, until I found the calibre to be a Rhonda Quartz.


And don't even look at the size...


----------



## VictaDrappier

teckel12 said:


> JLC did this 27 years ago, and just slightly more wearable and classy.


JLC does not cost 900. Nove is not in the same league as JLC.


----------



## VictaDrappier

teckel12 said:


> And don't even look at the size...


49.2 mm is not bad for a once in a month casual time keeper. You prefer to avoid it, I'm not very concerned. A bare minimum sellita 200-2 would have been nice, I'm not dropping a G note on quartz.


----------



## Mosho

Gopping


----------



## MasterOfGears

Interesting concept, but 49mm ... Which is mostly the housing mechanism, it's kinda nuts.


----------



## teckel12

VictaDrappier said:


> 49.2 mm is not bad for a once in a month casual time keeper. You prefer to avoid it, I'm not very concerned. A bare minimum sellita 200-2 would have been nice, I'm not dropping a G note on quartz.


The width isn't even the worst part, the lug to lug and height are far worse. If it had a Swiss movement and was $400 I'd think exactly the same thing about this watch. But, I already have a two-dial watch that's only 9mm thick with a lug to lug of 44mm, so maybe my perspective is off.

I'm sure there's a market for this, and I'm okay with anyone owning it. It just won't be me for any price no matter the movement.


----------



## teckel12

VictaDrappier said:


> JLC does not cost 900. Nove is not in the same league as JLC.


Not in the same league is an understatement.


----------



## Moonshine Runner

Medusa said:


> The popular Diesel brand is worth 3 Billion USD while many popular forum brands need a loan.


Apples and oranges comparison.
The Diesel S.p.A. earns its money primarily through the sale of clothing, but if you were to break down the brand value to watch production watch sales, the whole story would look very different.


----------



## JonInAtl

Yeah, no, this is hideous.


----------



## sh0wtime

never seen the point of any of the 2 faced watches, even the JLC are a bit naff tbh.
this one might have some appeal as a smarter version of a steampunk creation to people who like that kinda thing but to me, bulky, pointless & a bit silly..


----------



## Mediocre

Clever, I can appreciate clever.


----------



## MeisterEder

Thanks, I would rather sell a kidney and get the JLC Reverso Duoface


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Over engineered garbage.


----------



## jdippey

Neat mechanism, but kinda gimmicky at the same time.


----------



## Cubsfan812

I agree with most of the comments. This would be pretty unwieldly to wear and the flip mechanism isn't the most attractive in my opinion. Marco Lang's Zweigsicht is a much more elegant (and wearable) implementation of this idea and concept (albeit one that costs 20X+ more).


----------



## watcherwilson

Lena Michaels said:


> NOVE, a boutique watchmaker of Swiss made watches, has unveiled its latest timepiece – the dual-faced Gemini.
> 
> The NOVE Gemini features a patented case rotating mechanism which allows the user to make use of not one, but two dials. That means two movements and two time zones, cleverly integrated into one watch case.
> 
> NOVE, meaning new and representing innovative and extraordinary design, is no stranger to unique, stand-out timepieces. You may be familiar with Trident, the ultra-slim dive watch, or Craftsman, which features the world’s first screw down crown case back.
> NOVE’s latest release, Gemini, is symbolized by the celestial twins of the zodiac. Gemini’s fully interchangeable watch face is inspired by some of the reversible watches of the 20th century. This timepiece is another example of NOVE’s ability to push old traditions forward into the contemporary realm, whilst paying homage to the dual face watch designs of the past.
> 
> View attachment 16204285
> 
> 
> The new Swiss-made Gemini timepiece is designed to switch effortlessly between its two faces, two movements and two time zones. The double-faced case is activated by a patented lever operated case mechanism. How does it work? The impressive gear-driven housing ring allows the inner case to rotate 180 degrees, before locking back into base. By simply lifting the streamlined lever, the core mechanism rises up to a 90-degree angle, allowing the inner case to rotate 180 degrees, spinning the watch face over. You then lower the mechanism by pulling the lever back, effectively returning the components back into their places. The alternate dial is then locked into place, face up.
> 
> The entire patented system, designed and developed in-house, is the only one of its kind and a mechanical feat for NOVE’s designers and engineers.
> 
> Just like identical twins who are genetically matched, but have different finger-prints, Gemini too has one design, but two distinct moods. One watch face is presented with an elegant matte black dial, whilst the other displays a sporty red dial, with sunray satin polishing producing a metallic star fire effect. You have elegance and sophistication on one side and playful fun on the other, combined in one watch.
> 
> Within, the dual-faced watch case carries two slim-tech Swiss-made movements, dials and hands (coated with Super-LumiNova).
> 
> 
> View attachment 16204290
> 
> 
> The respective movements are Swiss Ronda Slimtec 1062 Quartz and Swiss Ronda Slimtec 1064 Quartz. They hold up to six years battery life. Both dials are protected by scratch resistant sapphire crystal. The 316L stainless steel case measures 49.2mm on the wrist and 13.3mm thick. The bezel and bracelet are also 316L stainless steel, with the bracelet featuring a butterfly buckle deployment clasp.
> 
> Each watch is made by expert craftsmen, with over 180 individual parts and components that are carefully polished and assembled by hand in Switzerland.
> ⅞
> The Swiss-made Gemini timepiece is a limited edition, with only 500 pieces produced and retails at $880 USD.
> 
> 
> MasterOfGears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting concept, but 49mm ... Which is mostly the housing mechanism, it's kinda nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16204291
> 
> 
> View attachment 16204292
> 
> 
> The pieces are numbered and you’ll have the opportunity to select your favorite number (based on availability). Gemini comes with quality control assurance, a 3-year warranty and worldwide free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 16204293
> 
> 
> What’s more, NOVE offers a free engraving service on its website, giving you the opportunity to personalize your watch, or add a personal note if purchasing the Gemini timepiece as a gift.
> 
> For more information on NOVE’s fun and versatile Gemini timepiece, visit NOVE.com today.
> 
> *Sponsored Article
Click to expand...




Lena Michaels said:


> NOVE, a boutique watchmaker of Swiss made watches, has unveiled its latest timepiece – the dual-faced Gemini.
> 
> The NOVE Gemini features a patented case rotating mechanism which allows the user to make use of not one, but two dials. That means two movements and two time zones, cleverly integrated into one watch case.
> 
> NOVE, meaning new and representing innovative and extraordinary design, is no stranger to unique, stand-out timepieces. You may be familiar with Trident, the ultra-slim dive watch, or Craftsman, which features the world’s first screw down crown case back.
> NOVE’s latest release, Gemini, is symbolized by the celestial twins of the zodiac. Gemini’s fully interchangeable watch face is inspired by some of the reversible watches of the 20th century. This timepiece is another example of NOVE’s ability to push old traditions forward into the contemporary realm, whilst paying homage to the dual face watch designs of the past.
> 
> View attachment 16204285
> 
> 
> The new Swiss-made Gemini timepiece is designed to switch effortlessly between its two faces, two movements and two time zones. The double-faced case is activated by a patented lever operated case mechanism. How does it work? The impressive gear-driven housing ring allows the inner case to rotate 180 degrees, before locking back into base. By simply lifting the streamlined lever, the core mechanism rises up to a 90-degree angle, allowing the inner case to rotate 180 degrees, spinning the watch face over. You then lower the mechanism by pulling the lever back, effectively returning the components back into their places. The alternate dial is then locked into place, face up.
> 
> The entire patented system, designed and developed in-house, is the only one of its kind and a mechanical feat for NOVE’s designers and engineers.
> 
> Just like identical twins who are genetically matched, but have different finger-prints, Gemini too has one design, but two distinct moods. One watch face is presented with an elegant matte black dial, whilst the other displays a sporty red dial, with sunray satin polishing producing a metallic star fire effect. You have elegance and sophistication on one side and playful fun on the other, combined in one watch.
> 
> Within, the dual-faced watch case carries two slim-tech Swiss-made movements, dials and hands (coated with Super-LumiNova).
> 
> 
> View attachment 16204290
> 
> 
> The respective movements are Swiss Ronda Slimtec 1062 Quartz and Swiss Ronda Slimtec 1064 Quartz. They hold up to six years battery life. Both dials are protected by scratch resistant sapphire crystal. The 316L stainless steel case measures 49.2mm on the wrist and 13.3mm thick. The bezel and bracelet are also 316L stainless steel, with the bracelet featuring a butterfly buckle deployment clasp.
> 
> Each watch is made by expert craftsmen, with over 180 individual parts and components that are carefully polished and assembled by hand in Switzerland.
> 
> The Swiss-made Gemini timepiece is a limited edition, with only 500 pieces produced and retails at $880 USD.
> 
> View attachment 16204291
> 
> 
> View attachment 16204292
> 
> 
> The pieces are numbered and you’ll have the opportunity to select your favorite number (based on availability). Gemini comes with quality control assurance, a 3-year warranty and worldwide free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 16204293
> 
> 
> What’s more, NOVE offers a free engraving service on its website, giving you the opportunity to personalize your watch, or add a personal note if purchasing the Gemini timepiece as a gift.
> 
> For more information on NOVE’s fun and versatile Gemini timepiece, visit NOVE.com today.
> 
> *Sponsored Article


if we dont push and create innovate it would be a mundane community of aparrent collectors imprisoned by 3 brands and mass appeal.
These watches are representing a heart a vision and considering quartz and how close they came to the total destruction of Swiss mechanical. horology. We must embrace new talent new failures new. brsnds new thinking , zenith are a great example of a brand protecting its past while gracefully pushing fforward. . the defy El primero how they have reborn but some.howe managed to rewrite . mulynonly hope the folk at LVMH don't fall into the Hublot.


----------



## emj84

Not a chance in hell....


----------



## dsarles

watcherwilson said:


> if we dont push and create innovate it would be a mundane community of aparrent collectors imprisoned by 3 brands and mass appeal.
> These watches are representing a heart a vision and considering quartz and how close they came to the total destruction of Swiss mechanical. horology. We must embrace new talent new failures new. brsnds new thinking , zenith are a great example of a brand protecting its past while gracefully pushing fforward. . the defy El primero how they have reborn but some.howe managed to rewrite . mulynonly hope the folk at LVMH don't fall into the Hublot.


You are absolutely right about innovation being the spice of life. This may be a little, no, a lot too spicy for me, but the world is full of people who think it looks awesome!


----------



## gabrielvallejo89

great concept...don't really like the colors though. just my opinion.


----------



## Gebbeth

It's very Invicta-ish.


----------



## Robotaz

I don’t know why Nove is unappreciated here. Makes me wonder if Rolex idiots see a shiny object and take their precious time to bash it out of jealousy.


----------



## Robotaz

teckel12 said:


> JLC did this 27 years ago, and just slightly more wearable and classy.


So, that’s kinda cool, or not cool? Help us stupid people understand.


----------



## cleger

No.

No.

No.


----------



## ManOnTime

I appreciate the theory.

I dislike the execution.


----------



## brash47

Medusa said:


> I think this idea is a lot better than a regular dual time with two hour hands. I travel from coast to coast often and I can see the benefit of this watch having two totally separate faces. Gemini is a great name that matches the form and function. Its rare for a watch to have a well thought out name these days.
> 
> I agree with some of the Diesel or Ed Hardy comments, but its important to note that both Diesel and Ed Hardy are far more successful than a lot of watch companies. The popular Diesel brand is worth 3 Billion USD while many popular forum brands need a loan.


Well said....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Why is it such a big watch? And the mechanism is a nice concept but it doesn't look very elegant at all, or even practical for that matter.


----------



## Cptam

Interesting project and nice idea, still can feel quite weird on the wrist  curious how it feels and what is the experience of the dial switch 🤔


----------



## MetalM00316

The housing mechanism kinda steals the show. If I saw someone wearing it, it would definitely merit a conversation or maybe just a nod that says, hey, “interesting watch”. The watch itself seems meh though.


----------



## O .

It's a watch! It's a can opener!


----------



## tenthdentist

It almost looks like someone put an automatic watch into a watch winder and then strapped that watch winder onto their wrist.... Hold my beer...


----------



## Piter De Vries

The dial is nice, but it ends there.

It's as if Graham, Invicta, U-Boat and Swole took everything I hate about their watches and formed some kind of unholy alliance, to what end I don't know.

_Individually we are weak, but together we stand strong!_

*No.*


----------



## evanbarish

That's really interesting.




Lena Michaels said:


> NOVE, a boutique watchmaker of Swiss made watches, has unveiled its latest timepiece – the dual-faced Gemini.
> 
> The NOVE Gemini features a patented case rotating mechanism which allows the user to make use of not one, but two dials. That means two movements and two time zones, cleverly integrated into one watch case.
> 
> NOVE, meaning new and representing innovative and extraordinary design, is no stranger to unique, stand-out timepieces. You may be familiar with Trident, the ultra-slim dive watch, or Craftsman, which features the world’s first screw down crown case back.
> NOVE’s latest release, Gemini, is symbolized by the celestial twins of the zodiac. Gemini’s fully interchangeable watch face is inspired by some of the reversible watches of the 20th century. This timepiece is another example of NOVE’s ability to push old traditions forward into the contemporary realm, whilst paying homage to the dual face watch designs of the past.
> 
> View attachment 16204285
> 
> 
> The new Swiss-made Gemini timepiece is designed to switch effortlessly between its two faces, two movements and two time zones. The double-faced case is activated by a patented lever operated case mechanism. How does it work? The impressive gear-driven housing ring allows the inner case to rotate 180 degrees, before locking back into base. By simply lifting the streamlined lever, the core mechanism rises up to a 90-degree angle, allowing the inner case to rotate 180 degrees, spinning the watch face over. You then lower the mechanism by pulling the lever back, effectively returning the components back into their places. The alternate dial is then locked into place, face up.
> 
> The entire patented system, designed and developed in-house, is the only one of its kind and a mechanical feat for NOVE’s designers and engineers.
> 
> Just like identical twins who are genetically matched, but have different finger-prints, Gemini too has one design, but two distinct moods. One watch face is presented with an elegant matte black dial, whilst the other displays a sporty red dial, with sunray satin polishing producing a metallic star fire effect. You have elegance and sophistication on one side and playful fun on the other, combined in one watch.
> 
> Within, the dual-faced watch case carries two slim-tech Swiss-made movements, dials and hands (coated with Super-LumiNova).
> 
> 
> View attachment 16204290
> 
> 
> The respective movements are Swiss Ronda Slimtec 1062 Quartz and Swiss Ronda Slimtec 1064 Quartz. They hold up to six years battery life. Both dials are protected by scratch resistant sapphire crystal. The 316L stainless steel case measures 49.2mm on the wrist and 13.3mm thick. The bezel and bracelet are also 316L stainless steel, with the bracelet featuring a butterfly buckle deployment clasp.
> 
> Each watch is made by expert craftsmen, with over 180 individual parts and components that are carefully polished and assembled by hand in Switzerland.
> 
> The Swiss-made Gemini timepiece is a limited edition, with only 500 pieces produced and retails at $880 USD.
> 
> View attachment 16204291
> 
> 
> View attachment 16204292
> 
> 
> The pieces are numbered and you’ll have the opportunity to select your favorite number (based on availability). Gemini comes with quality control assurance, a 3-year warranty and worldwide free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 16204293
> 
> 
> What’s more, NOVE offers a free engraving service on its website, giving you the opportunity to personalize your watch, or add a personal note if purchasing the Gemini timepiece as a gift.
> 
> For more information on NOVE’s fun and versatile Gemini timepiece, visit NOVE.com today.
> 
> *Sponsored Article


----------



## Bobby1

It looks like a can opener!


----------



## Freelance

Optimus Prime called, he wants his watch back.


----------



## NWP627

Invicta size watch!!!


----------



## seadial

A solution looking for a problem.


----------



## 3Dh

Does anyone here remember the Omega Equinoxe, circa 1981 ? A true reverso - small, relatively thin, and no levers, gears or tools required. One face was a rather elegant 2- hands only style somewhat like the deVilles of the day, while the other was a very full-function LCD digital ( time, day, date, 1/100 stopwatch, 2 timers and alarm). 2 separate quartz movements running off the same battery, lasting 18 mo. plus. I have one which I bought 8 years ago as an addition to my 'Omega Oddities' collection, and all functions work flawlessly after after 40 years. Not for sale - I enjoy wearing it several times a month, unlike the Gemini, which I would wear .....never.


----------



## hesawrongun_3849

It's clever but so was Dr. Frankenstein.


----------



## Jonathan T

Wow 49mm….it’s like an Invicta on steroids!


----------



## skspectre

Nice concept, but I wouldn't want what looks like a can opener on my wrist. Rotary made several Reverso models over the years I'd rather have; much more practical.


----------



## mlfloyd1

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

Reminds me of a wine bottle opener haha. Definitely unique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

